
3M Response to Defense Production Act Order - Reedx
https://news.3m.com/press-release/company-english/3m-response-defense-production-act-order
======
samizdis
This press release was posted an hour or so ago, but then flagged and deleted.
I had commented in the original post to ask whether anyone could put the US
administration's argument against 3M's claims as stated. 3M argues on
fairness/ethical grounds, but also that an export block would be
counterproductive as other countries retaliated/reciprocated.

Anyhow, there is another piece on HN citing a WSJ article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22769288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22769288)

There is a de-paywalled copy of the WSJ article here:

[https://archive.is/pinkQ](https://archive.is/pinkQ)

